# hunting fox from a vehicle?



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I was told by a guy that you can hunt fox and gophers from a vehicle in ND, I can't see any exemption in the regs. that would allow this, so who is right?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you can shoot a coyote or fox from a vehicle. I just heard that again on the radio today AM 550 is my source. I don't know about gophers. 
xdeano


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

No kidding, I would have thought it would be illegal.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought it was too, but they were going over some of the rules and regs for the season on the radio and this was one of the questions that came up and it is the only exception for shooting a weapon from a vehicle without having to get out. But for the most part there isn't many chances that you'll actually get to shoot a coyote from a road, in my experience anyhow.

xdeano


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish I would've known about this last winter! I went out to Wyoming and while I was driving through NoDak I saw about a dozen different coyotes and 3 or 4 red fox that would've been DEAD if I didn't pack my guns in the U-Haul... Most were within 200 yards from the road just trotting along or standing still.

Oh well, next time.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> I went out to Wyoming and while I was driving through NoDak I saw about a dozen different coyotes and 3 or 4 red fox that would've been DEAD


You still need a furbearer license if you are going to shoot them here, might be a good thing your guns weren't in the front.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yeah... Well I wasn't going to stop and shoot anything anyways, we were on a tight schedule. Somehow I made it from MN to WY, unpacked a U-Haul and a pickup full of stuff and was back in MN in a 3 day time-span. No time for me to hunt. If I remember right I even did check out the regs and was gonna get all the licenses for hunting NoDak, Montana and Wyoming, but dad wouldn't let me take any school off so I didn't bother and threw everything in the U-Haul.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, you can shoot a furbearer out of a vehicle window. As far as I know, you can also have a loaded gun in your vehicle when hunting only furbearers. I wouldn't say this is the safe thing to do, but you can do it. It is not listed in the proclamation the GNF gives out. I thought I heard secondhand from somewhere that this law is meant to allow a rancher to take care of livestock problems, yet still allow them to be within the law.

If you don't believe any of what I have said...go read a copy of the ND Concealed Weapons Handbook. It will answer a few questions.

As a final note, I wouldn't recommend doing any of the above during, let's say, deer gun season. I would bet you would have a hard time explaning to a warden that you are only shooting coyotes.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Or be as stupid to run around without orange on and have camo cloths on like a bush rag/Ghillie suit. 
I thought I saw big foot creeping up on my deer!

I have called coyotes on the morning of deer opening. Nothing wrong with that.  Just be back to your vehicle by about 11:30. People get a little goofy at noon.

xdeano


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow.. I know of a couple people that have been pulled over by game wardens and they say that they have to get out of the vehicle to shoot at a coyote. I'll have to ask a Game Warden and see what he says.

Thanks guys.. I just always assumed you couldn't I guess.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano

I called coyotes last year the morning of deer opener. I did it on private land, far from roads, and I wore my blaze orange UNDER my camo for the walk back. You are right...people get whacky on the opener!

bloms

Let us know what the warden says. I am pretty sure I told you right.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok fallguy i'll tell you when i ask him.. I'll be calling him anyway to let him know that i'll be hunting on the refuge for deer opener.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Guys this gets brought up every year. It is legal to shoot from a vehicle while hunting fur bearing animals or non game animals such as gophers. This subject has also been discussed at G&F Advisory meetings as well. There is a bit of a confusion in regards to people shooting from a vehicle during deer season, but like one veteran warden explained. If I see the barrel out the window and a shot fired. There better be a fox or coyote within sight and NO DEER or Roosters etc..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> like one veteran warden explained. If I see the barrel out the window and a shot fired. There better be a fox or coyote within sight and NO DEER or Roosters etc..


Or better yet, just avoid the situation all together during deer season. You'd hate to put yourself in a sticky situation on the warden's bad day!


----------



## glaciallakeslds (Nov 2, 2005)

can some post a link to this rule or exception in the gam ea nd fish regulations? i am not one to shoot from the window anyways, but its been an ongoing discussion amongst a few friends. i have seen a few times on this site that ppl claim it is legal to shoot a coyote from a vehicle, but can't seem to find it on the GF website, etc. some real evidence would be awesome!...thanks!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

glaciallakeslds said:


> can some post a link to this rule or exception in the gam ea nd fish regulations? i am not one to shoot from the window anyways, but its been an ongoing discussion amongst a few friends. i have seen a few times on this site that ppl claim it is legal to shoot a coyote from a vehicle, but can't seem to find it on the GF website, etc. some real evidence would be awesome!...thanks!


As far as I know its not in print.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

we have always shot gophers from a truck, but i would never think that you could shoot coyote or fox from one.


----------

